# Updates suck!



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Why is it when ever I update my software on my PC or IPad I lose all my history and nothing works the shame. I'm not the only one google is loaded with people with same problems.

The last updates I did screwed up lots of programs I use often. Why I've never given up on pencil and paper and never will. :no:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Must have the update notification that I just got on my ipad?
I hesitate to put em through myself. 
Eventually I will buzz it through and adjust accordingly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Why is it when ever I update my software on my PC or IPad I lose all my history and nothing works the shame. I'm not the only one google is loaded with people with same problems.
> 
> The last updates I did screwed up lots of programs I use often. Why I've never given up on pencil and paper and never will. :no:


I now back up before updating. 

I still want to know who invented the euphemism "updating"


----------



## MHelpdesk (May 22, 2014)

I think it's a trick by Apple to force you to use iCloud (ugh, ugh, I will NEVER use that). I remember when I first used iTunes, it wiped my music files from the laptop entirely. Sure, sure, I had the Abba album I bought on iTunes, but all the mp3 rips of my rare Elvis Costello CDs went POOF. So always, always back up first on a USB stick, then update, then restore from the USB stick. Saves you so much stress.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

was about to turn off the computer - it wanted to install "updates",
I canceled the turn off. 

Now I'm creating a restore point .

Once F-ed shame on them, twice F-ed shame on me.


----------



## Robert Banks (May 16, 2014)

daArch said:


> I now back up before updating.


Backups are the only things that save you sometimes. Shame about the nature of computers. You'll never be halfway through painting a wall then find that everything you've done has suddenly vanished.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Robert Banks said:


> Backups are the only things that save you sometimes. Shame about the nature of computers. You'll never be halfway through painting a wall then find that everything you've done has suddenly vanished.


Ever do a red with the old SW Color Accents? That stuff vanished alright.


----------

